# Oden's interview with KATU



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

http://www.katu.com/news/7659407.html?video=pop&t=a

Presents himself very well, IMO. 

Greg Oden, Welcome to Portland! :clap:


----------



## SixPack (May 23, 2007)

I really like Greg Oden, he seems to be really nice and genuine.


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y. (Apr 1, 2007)

i cant like this guy any more than i do. i get higher on him everytime i see him.
did you see his face light up when he heard Roy said that he would like to play with him!!


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

I have a man crush


----------



## BuckW4GM (Nov 2, 2005)

thanks for the link. great interview!

i thought i'd never say this to anybody, but i have a mancrush on this guy. this is just too damn awesome.


----------



## BuckW4GM (Nov 2, 2005)

sabas4mvp said:


> I have a man crush


hahaha you and me both!


----------



## ROYisR.O.Y. (Apr 1, 2007)

sabas4mvp said:


> I have a man crush


i was gonna say that but didnt want to admit my true feelings this early in the relationship:worthy:


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

I hadn't heard anything about his character but after some searching and reading past interviews he seems to be the perfect fit.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

sabas4mvp said:


> I hadn't heard anything about his character but after some searching and reading past interviews he seems to be the perfect fit.


Without a doubt. He is humble, has talent, and wants to win. Combine him with Roy, and you've got a great duo of marketable stars.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

sabas4mvp said:


> I have a man crush


I'm very near haveing a gay man crush  :drool: :drool:


----------



## Boob-No-More (Apr 24, 2006)

Not so much a man crush, I want to adopt him. I want him to love Portland as much as we're gonna love him. As someone who also grew up in Indiana, all I can say is, Greg, you're gonna love it here! Portland is your kind of city.

BNM


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Ignoring the fact that our local media (KATU especially) are goobers...

Oden is awesome. Interesting that him and Freddie are already friends. They must have met when Freddie was with the Pacers.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Great interview! Thanks!

He sounds like he likes Zach a lot. 

Said he was close to Jones.


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

Wow, you can't not like this kid. You can tell he really wants to be a blazer too. I've made my choice, Greg's da man!


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

mgb said:


> Great interview! Thanks!
> 
> He sounds like he likes Zach a lot.
> 
> Said he was close to Jones.


You're welcome, mgb. I am so thrilled! :yay:


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

"Did he really say that?" When hearing about Roy wanting to play with him, was the best part of any interview I've seen in a while. It's like he was shocked and excited to hear an NBA Star talk good about him, ike he was a little kid...I love it. Oden is the man!


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I don't know that he seemed to like Zach but more than anything Zach is an easy player for a young guy to name. Then teh aspect that Oden also grew up in Indiana, Randolph is probably a name he heard a lot.

Absolutely loved the reaction "did he really say that?"


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

It's hard not to smile while watching that interview...

And I hate Katie Brown, so that says something :biggrin:


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

I love how unselfish he is and how willing he is to not even get a touch during the game but still have a profound effect. Durant is only effective with the ball, Oden is a game changer without it.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Schilly said:


> I don't know that he seemed to like Zach but more than anything Zach is an easy player for a young guy to name. Then teh aspect that Oden also grew up in Indiana, Randolph is probably a name he heard a lot.
> 
> Absolutely loved the reaction "did he really say that?"


He did say he watched him while he was at Michigan State so it's a little more than a name he heard about.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

You know, I was thinking last night (no sarcastic comments, please). Most players ultimately seem to end up where they fit. Clyde was a laid back guy who fit well in Portland. Sheed is happy in blue-collar, heavily African-American Detroit. Shaq found Orlando too small for him and went to LA and then Miami. Quiet Tim Duncan matches low key San Antonio. If the city doesn't fit eventually the player will move on.

And I think Oden as a person is a good fit for Portland as a city. He's young and surely wants to have a good time but is not wild. He's lived in Terre Haute so a small city will feel right. In Portland he will be loved and embraced but free to go out and about. He'll have a fan base that adores him, an owner willing to pay. He'll be the center of the team but he's not going to a team with nothing that he has to save from ruin. The foundation is already here; Oden is the skyscraper built on it. 

I'd say a match made in heaven except I don't believe in heaven.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

crandc said:


> You know, I was thinking last night (no sarcastic comments, please). Most players ultimately seem to end up where they fit. Clyde was a laid back guy who fit well in Portland. Sheed is happy in blue-collar, heavily African-American Detroit. Shaq found Orlando too small for him and went to LA and then Miami. Quiet Tim Duncan matches low key San Antonio. If the city doesn't fit eventually the player will move on.
> 
> And I think Oden as a person is a good fit for Portland as a city. He's young and surely wants to have a good time but is not wild. He's lived in Terre Haute so a small city will feel right. In Portland he will be loved and embraced but free to go out and about. He'll have a fan base that adores him, an owner willing to pay. He'll be the center of the team but he's not going to a team with nothing that he has to save from ruin. The foundation is already here; Oden is the skyscraper built on it.
> 
> I'd say a match made in heaven except I don't believe in heaven.



Thus Zach ending up in a city that has more strip clubs per capita than anywhere in the country.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Retarded interviewers.


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

Draco said:


> I love how unselfish he is and how willing he is to not even get a touch during the game but still have a profound effect. Durant is only effective with the ball, Oden is a game changer without it.


Well put. 

Oden just keeps talking about being a "sponge" for learning the game which I like too.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

I got chills watching that interview. OMG this is gonna be great!

PBF


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

The freakin' video keeps cutting out after the first question. Oh well...


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Very good interview.. he is very well spoken and considerate

Did you see his eyes light up when Katy Brown came in??? Do not blame him a bit. She is a hottie :fire:


----------



## BuckW4GM (Nov 2, 2005)

Trader Bob said:


> Did you see his eyes light up when Katy Brown came in??? Do not blame him a bit. She is a hottie :fire:


i'm confident oden has better taste than that. not that i'm questioning your taste. :biggrin:


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

SheedSoNasty said:


> The freakin' video keeps cutting out after the first question. Oh well...



Try this: http://www.katu.com/news/local/7659407.html

Click on video. Hope it helps.


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

Trader Bob said:


> Did you see his eyes light up when Katy Brown came in??? Do not blame him a bit. She is a hottie :fire:



I see Katie Brown at the gym (24-Pearl) often. Sadly, you are mistaken.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Hmmmmm guess I need my glasses cleaned. And I have talked to her before at a few games


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

yuyuza1 said:


> Try this: http://www.katu.com/news/local/7659407.html
> 
> Click on video. Hope it helps.



That's the original video I tried watching... but it worked this time around. Thanks!

Definitely nice to see someone take a seemingly geniune interest in playing here. I really hope that we draft him.


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

This kid is PERFECT in spirit for our city! They HAVE to take him! 


Very nice kid, respectful, quick to smile....


----------



## blakeback (Jun 29, 2006)

man crush


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Oil Can said:


> I see Katie Brown at the gym (24-Pearl) often. Sadly, you are mistaken.


Agreed. She's a try-to-hard.

She also thinks her **** doesn't stink. Bring back 'Sweet' Lou Gellos.


----------



## Anonymous Gambler (May 29, 2006)

I was impressed with his humility, but I wonder if he seems a little too laid back- sort of a gentle giant like Yao Ming?

I agree that his personality seems to fit Portland like Duncan fits San Antonio, but I'm still thinking hard about Durant.


----------



## Blazer Maven (Sep 27, 2005)

Anonymous Gambler said:


> I was impressed with his humility, but I wonder if he seems a little too laid back- sort of a gentle giant like Yao Ming?
> 
> I agree that his personality seems to fit Portland like Duncan fits San Antonio, but I'm still thinking hard about Durant.


Don't think too hard.

Perimeter players will fill the stat sheet, but dominant centers win championships.


----------

